# Changing Desktop Icons



## dougsd (Apr 6, 2002)

I use a lot of shortcuts on my desktop, but they mostly look the same with the E in the blue box.
Is there any way to change, or import different icons so the desktop looks more defined?


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Certainly.
Just right-click on any shortcut and select "Properties", then click on the "Change Icon" button. Select "Browse", and go through your .DLL and .EXE files for interesting Icons.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Or create your own keep em in a file named icons in docs. They must be .bmp and maybe smallish in size. From images searches or from your pictures.

Here is my desktop:


----------



## peanutman (Apr 22, 2004)

Stardock have a real neat program called Icon Packager. Check it out on wincustomize.com or stardock.com


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Or you can download zillions for free, ready to use, off the net.
Heres a couple of places to start

http://www.coolarchive.com/icons.cfm

http://www.iconarchive.com/


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

IconArt is one I use, it is freeware.


----------



## dougsd (Apr 6, 2002)

I appreciate all your input, and will see whether I can produce a more varied and interesting collection. 
I did download some program called Image Icon Converter, but it did not seem to work for me.
Doug in San Diego


----------



## dougsd (Apr 6, 2002)

When I right click on my desktop shortcut icons, go to properties, some most will let me know where they are opening with, such as Avant Browser.
I only have a tab that says General and in the box says what the site is.
So I am not sure how to change these.
I did download some icons in a new folder labeled Icons.
I'm not sure how to change the appearance though?
Doug


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

IrfanView works well:

http://www.irfanview.com/main_download_engl.htm

and HoverSnap is very handy:

http://www.softpedia.com/public/cat/11/3/4/11-3-4-39.shtml


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Just do as you were doing and right click the icon\properties\web document\change icon\browse\and go where the folder where they are stored\open\highlight the icon\ok\apply.

I use Active Desktop so mine don't show but I used the ones in Windows for mine which can be located as follows:

cool.dll - System
pifmgr.dll - System 
shell32.dll - System
program.exe - Windows
moricons.dll - Windows


----------



## dougsd (Apr 6, 2002)

Thanks Deke for the info.
I still have some desktop icons that I just can't seem to change.
I use Hotmail as an extra source.
When I click on it or search in files and folders, I can't seem to get the icon to change.
Any suggestions?

Doug


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Some won't let you change them - mostly MS products/programs


----------



## dougsd (Apr 6, 2002)

On some short cuts a folder along with the short cut icon appears.
If I delete the folder icon, the shortcut won't work.
Can I move the folder icon off the desktop?


----------

